# Câble vidéo pour iBook G4



## flippy (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour. Je cherche à brancher un écran externe sur mon iBook G4. L'écran est équipé en entrée avec du VGA et du DCI. Quelqu'un aurait-il un site internet où je pourrais commander ce type de câble ? Merci pour votre réponse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------

D'ailleurs comment s'appelle le type de sortie vidéo côté iBook G4 ? C'est une petite prise allongée (grosseur à peu près identitique à un prise USB) avec deux petits pans coupés dans les coins en bas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h17 ----------

Bon, pour la connection côté du iBook G4, il s'agirait d'un *mini-VGA*. Un bon site pour acheter ce genre de câble ?


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2012)

10 : http://shop.ebay.fr/i.html?_from=R4...a++vga&_sacat=See-All-Categories&LH_PrefLoc=0


----------



## flippy (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour la piste. Je fouine toujours via Gogol. En fait il me faut un mini-VGA vers VGA 15 broches mâle...............


----------

